# Utrogestan and Cyclogest



## moonpig68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi

I'm currently 8+6 weeks pregnant with twins following IVF treatment - we used a Spanish clinic. The clinic prescribed 800mg of Utrogestan daily until 9 weeks and then half the dosage for a week, stopping completely at 10 weeks. I had some problems and was scanned at the hospital where the twins were discovered. The nurse at the hospital who scanned me said they would normally have me on progesterone support for until 12 weeks. I did try contacting the clinic about this almost a week ago but they haven't responded. So I went to see my GP today and he has prescribed me Cyclogest despite me repeatedly telling him that I was using Utrogestan.

So my question is, are they the same? Is it ok to just stop one then start the other, or should I do a phased transition?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You would need to speak to the doctor with regards to product choice. They are both vaginal progesterone, so I doubt it would make much difference. Each doctor has a preference.

I was on cyclogest until 12 weeks pregnancy 3 times a day and weaned off by 13-14 weeks in all my pregnancies.

Some clinics stop earlier. The placenta should take over by 10-12 weeks. Again this is a prescribing decision.


----------

